# got bad news today



## Debbie Dibble

Wanting any help on treating dogs for heartworm. The gsd I recently got, about 4 mos ago heartworm test came back positive. I had him on revolution soon as I got him. I put a 500.00 deposit on him. The kennel and breeder assured me he had been on hwp from a puppy. He just turned 3 in August. He also has a cracked hip. UNBELIEVEABLE. Poor boy has'nt been taken care of from the start, I knew he had issues but not these kind. The reason I got him was because my heart went out for him. He was a tangled up, dirty stinky mess when I got him. And skinney to boot. I'm very attached to him and him to me. Is there any natural treatments for him? and what steps do I take. What is the prognosis. Any ideas is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

How many times has he been bred so far ??


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Debbie Dibble said:


> Wanting any help on treating dogs for heartworm. The gsd I recently got, about 4 mos ago heartworm test came back positive. I had him on revolution soon as I got him. I put a 500.00 deposit on him. The kennel and breeder assured me he had been on hwp from a puppy. He just turned 3 in August. He also has a cracked hip. UNBELIEVEABLE. Poor boy has'nt been taken care of from the start, I knew he had issues but not these kind. The reason I got him was because my heart went out for him. He was a tangled up, dirty stinky mess when I got him. And skinney to boot. I'm very attached to him and him to me. Is there any natural treatments for him? and what steps do I take. What is the prognosis. Any ideas is greatly appreciated. Thanks


Most HW preventatives don't have enough of the chemical to kill adult worm infestations. First thing I would do is get him back to the vet to assess how bad of an infestation he has. It's not going to be cheap to treat, just FYI, and he's going to need a lot of time to recover, quietly, like crated time. It will probably cost you somewhere in the bigger bucks range, $500-1000 to treat him - and if the infestation is bad, he might die anyway. 

Without vet treatment of HW, dogs prognosis is not good at all. If he's had them a long time he may be too damaged to repair too - that's something to talk to the vet about what the humane thing to do for him is and to figure out just how badly he has the adult worms.

I'd worry about the cracked hip later, if at all, it's likely it will heal on it's own and if you don't intend on using him for work, he'll probably recover fine from that - but the HW can be deadly to have and/or treat. 

Personally? I'd want my money back.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Debbie Dibble said:


> Wanting any help on treating dogs for heartworm. The gsd I recently got, about 4 mos ago heartworm test came back positive. I had him on revolution soon as I got him. I put a 500.00 deposit on him. The kennel and breeder assured me he had been on hwp from a puppy. He just turned 3 in August. He also has a cracked hip. UNBELIEVEABLE. Poor boy has'nt been taken care of from the start, I knew he had issues but not these kind. The reason I got him was because my heart went out for him. He was a tangled up, dirty stinky mess when I got him. And skinney to boot. I'm very attached to him and him to me. Is there any natural treatments for him? and what steps do I take. What is the prognosis. Any ideas is greatly appreciated. Thanks


Why make a big deal out of it now. I can't see how you can say UNBELIEVABLE Now. You saw the condition he was in and your heart just went out for him. You got what you bought.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Don Turnipseed said:


> Why make a big deal out of it now. I can't see how you can say UNBELIEVABLE Now. You saw the condition he was in and your heart just went out for him. You got what you bought.


^ That too.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Gerry Grimwood said:


> How many times has he been bred so far ??


 he hasn't been bred at all. I got him more or less cause I could see he was'nt being treated right. He is my campanion only. When I fed him right and gave him the things he needed he turned out to be a handsome boy. Diamond in the rough. He still has many issues but has came a long way.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Ashley Campbell said:


> Most HW preventatives don't have enough of the chemical to kill adult worm infestations. First thing I would do is get him back to the vet to assess how bad of an infestation he has. It's not going to be cheap to treat, just FYI, and he's going to need a lot of time to recover, quietly, like crated time. It will probably cost you somewhere in the bigger bucks range, $500-1000 to treat him - and if the infestation is bad, he might die anyway.
> 
> Without vet treatment of HW, dogs prognosis is not good at all. If he's had them a long time he may be too damaged to repair too - that's something to talk to the vet about what the humane thing to do for him is and to figure out just how badly he has the adult worms.
> 
> I'd worry about the cracked hip later, if at all, it's likely it will heal on it's own and if you don't intend on using him for work, he'll probably recover fine from that - but the HW can be deadly to have and/or treat.
> 
> Personally? I'd want my money back.


Do you think I should get my money back and still be able to keep him? I would'nt doubt that this ass will take him back and still try to breed him or something cause he has got a good blood line and is beautiful now. I wouldnt doubt that his hip is from someone kicking him... no wonder he is aggressive. He has learned to trust me and it makes me sick to think about sending him back. This is a very well known kennel too that he came from. the guys a greedy fricken ass.


----------



## Bob Scott

After many dogs and many bad decisions over the years I "think" I've finally learned to go with my brain instead of my heart. To much money spent by my heart and not enough common sense used. 
Always hindsight huh!


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Ashley Campbell said:


> ^ That too.


 Cause I guess it just amazes me that people that is in this business can be so cold and uncaring, I don't feel sorry for myself, If I could get away with it, I would have his legs broke and strave him for awhile. UNDERSTAND NOW!!


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Bob Scott said:


> After many dogs and many bad decisions over the years I "think" I've finally learned to go with my brain instead of my heart. To much money spent by my heart and not enough common sense used.
> Always hindsight huh!


 I know but whos going to care If I dont. Ya know someof these dogs are saveable and turn out to be the best dogs cause they are greatful. not all but some. I dont feel bad for myself or about the money its all about him.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

as for treatment, I only know one dog that has had heartworm , and he was treated for it , as far as i know his treatment WAS revlolution, he was on it for a very long time, he was a pit bull / boxer cross that came from somewhere in mexico, ( long story ) he was about 2-3 yrs old when they took him in, i know now he does not have it 

PS i dont think 500.00-1000.00 is alot to pay to save your dog, but i am one who uses my heart more,,


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

PS and YES I would ask for my money back for the dog, ( to help pay for treatment) and you should be able to keep the dog as long as he would be neutered and not bred so you are not making money off him


----------



## Christopher Smith

Debbie Dibble said:


> I know but whos going to care If I dont.


I hope your kindness is returned many fold.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Debbie Dibble said:


> Do you think I should get my money back and still be able to keep him? I would'nt doubt that this ass will take him back and still try to breed him or something cause he has got a good blood line and is beautiful now. I wouldnt doubt that his hip is from someone kicking him... no wonder he is aggressive. He has learned to trust me and it makes me sick to think about sending him back. This is a very well known kennel too that he came from. the guys a greedy fricken ass.


Like you weren't planning on breeding this dog, you said you put a $500 deposit on him..that sounds like a companion dog to me :lol:


----------



## Christopher Smith

Did I miss the memo? When did it become cool to be a compassionless dick?


----------



## susan tuck

Christopher Smith said:


> I hope your kindness is returned many fold.


My sentiments exactly. I have no advise to offer, but I did want to tell you I appreciate your compassion for this poor dog.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like you weren't planning on breeding this dog, you said you put a $500 deposit on him..that sounds like a companion dog to me :lol:


 No I didnt get him too breed, From his attitude I thought he would make a good deterrence dog cause I live by my self, but fore most I wanted to get him out of where he was. He is very aggressive and now I understand why.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Tammy St. Louis said:


> as for treatment, I only know one dog that has had heartworm , and he was treated for it , as far as i know his treatment WAS revlolution, he was on it for a very long time, he was a pit bull / boxer cross that came from somewhere in mexico, ( long story ) he was about 2-3 yrs old when they took him in, i know now he does not have it
> 
> PS i dont think 500.00-1000.00 is alot to pay to save your dog, but i am one who uses my heart more,,


 i agree its not about the money, Its crazy that this guys been in business over 30 yrs, and he is such a greedy shister. The reason I even went to his kennel is because he also has a hugh shutzhund club, I went there to check it out


----------



## Bob Scott

Debbie, not trying to be cold hearted by any means but "wanting to get him out of where he was" is one of the many reasons puppy mills exist. 
Again, not ment to be cold hearted but where I live (Missouri) puppy mills/poor breeding/whatever, is a HUGE problem.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Debbie Dibble said:


> Cause I guess it just amazes me that people that is in this business can be so cold and uncaring, I don't feel sorry for myself, If I could get away with it, I would have his legs broke and strave him for awhile. UNDERSTAND NOW!!


Buyer beware. End of story, you got ripped off. Seems like it's you that doesn't understand, if you buy a piece of shit car, you bought a piece of shit car (in states like CO and AZ that have no lemon law). You're not entitled to anything. So either fork over the money to get him fixed up, put him down and lose the money, or return him and get your money back. Unless you have a contract guaranteeing health without a "return it to us if it's health is bad" policy, you're pretty well screwed. 

I know, it sucks. But you bought a lemon (nothing saying about the dog, but his health blows obviously) so what else can you do really? I know a dog isn't a car as I used, but when it comes down to it, a dog is property, just like the car. 

NO reason to be snippy with me over it, not my fault you felt bad for the animal and paid good money for it to find out his health sucks a big one. I gave you advice on what to do with the dog - take it or leave it, but it's you that has to live with it.


----------



## susan tuck

Debbie Dibble said:


> i agree its not about the money, Its crazy that this guys been in business over 30 yrs, and he is such a greedy shister. The reason I even went to his kennel is because he also has a hugh shutzhund club, I went there to check it out


Who is this breeder? Which kennel? Which schutzhund club?


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Bob Scott said:


> Debbie, not trying to be cold hearted by any means but "wanting to get him out of where he was" is one of the many reasons puppy mills exist.
> Again, not ment to be cold hearted but where I live (Missouri) puppy mills/poor breeding/whatever, is a HUGE problem.


 I know you are right! Thats why I dont go to pet stores, I'd want to save them all. I didnt expect to find that at a kennel/breeder that was so big or well known, And whats even harder is once you do see it how do you walk away without trying to help. Like I said above this guy is a wolf in sheep clothing, he is well known, has a big training facility. But you are exactly right it just prolongs his crap. When I first got into training and stuff I was naieve enough to think everyone really cared about gsds and I'm slowly learning the hard way that it is a dirty business. Thanks bob for your input


----------



## Debbie Dibble

susan tuck said:


> Who is this breeder? Which kennel? Which schutzhund club?


 Ya know I dont want to slander his name, even though he deserves it. This is a big forum and it might get back to him, and I still have to deal with him about this dog. I will say he is in Chicago, Ill


----------



## Carol Boche

Debbie Dibble said:


> Cause I guess it just amazes me that people that is in this business can be so cold and uncaring, I don't feel sorry for myself,


It used to amaze me too. But, not anymore. 

I would just care for him like you have been and forget the rest. You "saved" the dog.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Doesn't appear that Debbie got screwed at all. She said her heart went out to the dog and she boought him in spite of how she said he was kept. I would say she got what she paid for...and she is going to keepaying. I find it just a bit dd to be acting disgruntled at this point of the game. I smell another side to this story. Even if there isn't, there is another side for sure. As for being compassionate. I am all for compassion but, it would seem a tad more sincere that it was compassion if you weren't hurling stones at the breeder now that you found out the dog wasn't perfect.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Debbie if you want to help innocent dog victims you need to figure out a way to expose this bad guy. There must be a bunch of people who have run into this dude over the past 30 years with similar stories.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Carol Boche said:


> It used to amaze me too. But, not anymore.
> 
> I would just care for him like you have been and forget the rest. You "saved" the dog.


 Yep, I think he would rather give me his left nut then give me money back. lol Thats probably what will happen. I'm going to take him back to the vet get a radiograph done see how bad he is and take it step by step. Thanks for all your guys thoughts and input.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Debbie Dibble said:


> Yep, I think he would rather give me his left nut then give me money back. lol Thats probably what will happen. I'm going to take him back to the vet get a radiograph done see how bad he is and take it step by step. Thanks for all your guys thoughts and input.


Glad to assist.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Debbie if you want to help innocent dog victims you need to figure out a way to expose this bad guy. There must be a bunch of people who have run into this dude over the past 30 years with similar stories.



Ditto with Lee!
Nothing can be done with all the puppy mills here in Missouri unless complaints are made. I receintly voted against more laws to correct the problem. Until we have more inspectors the present laws are little more then usless. They are nothing more then feel good laws with the conditions we have now.
I also want to clear up my comments. It was towards the conditions not the actual treatment of heart worm. In the last 30 yrs I've had, and treated, two different dogs that came down with heart worm so that wasn't my point. I have no problem saving a good dog but I want to start out with a good dog and not something I'm "saving" from the get go.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Don Turnipseed said:


> Doesn't appear that Debbie got screwed at all. She said her heart went out to the dog and she boought him in spite of how she said he was kept. I would say she got what she paid for...and she is going to keepaying. I find it just a bit dd to be acting disgruntled at this point of the game. I smell another side to this story. Even if there isn't, there is another side for sure. As for being compassionate. I am all for compassion but, it would seem a tad more sincere that it was compassion if you weren't hurling stones at the breeder now that you found out the dog wasn't perfect.


 Boy youralittle thick, It isnt about me its about the dog. If you remember I didnt write to complain about the breeder, I wanted to see if there was a treatment besides the vet treatment. I'm not pissed at the breeder for the money part, its how he can treat animals like this. Thats sad! Maybe you dont have compassion like I do for animals. I live by my self I make around 70,000 a year, so even though I dont have money to throw away, the 500.00 isnt shit. I knew the dog wasnt perfect, Maybe your reading comprehension isnt up to par. I didnt complain or say I got screwed. Try going back and rereading it .


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Debbie if you want to help innocent dog victims you need to figure out a way to expose this bad guy. There must be a bunch of people who have run into this dude over the past 30 years with similar stories.


 Ya know Lee thats my plan I just need to get my ducks in a row before I do.


----------



## Bob Scott

Thinking about it I think David Frost tried an alternative treatment for heart worm and regretted it.
Seems one method is to just keep administering the monthly med. That doesn't kill the adult worm but will kill any larva produced till the adults live out their span. Not sure how long that is or why it wasn't successful for David. 
The only problem I had with the regular treatment was keeping the dogs calm for the 6 wk period of treatment and recovery. Not easy since both were outside dogs and one was 130 lb.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Debbie Dibble said:


> Boy youralittle thick, It isnt about me its about the dog. If you remember I didnt write to complain about the breeder, I wanted to see if there was a treatment besides the vet treatment. I'm not pissed at the breeder for the money part, its how he can treat animals like this. Thats sad! Maybe you dont have compassion like I do for animals. I live by my self I make around 70,000 a year, so even though I dont have money to throw away, the 500.00 isnt shit. I knew the dog wasnt perfect, Maybe your reading comprehension isnt up to par. I didnt complain or say I got screwed. Try going back and rereading it .


Actually, I said you got screwed. But I don't have $500 to piss away on a sick animal, no matter how much it pulls at my heart strings - my finances won't allow it.

But yeah, like others said, I'd expose the shitty breeder for treating an animal that poorly - hope you have some pictures of what he looked like when you got home for comparison.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Debbie Dibble said:


> Boy youralittle thick, It isnt about me its about the dog. If you remember I didnt write to complain about the breeder, I wanted to see if there was a treatment besides the vet treatment. I'm not pissed at the breeder for the money part, its how he can treat animals like this. Thats sad! Maybe you dont have compassion like I do for animals. I live by my self I make around 70,000 a year, so even though I dont have money to throw away, the 500.00 isnt shit. I knew the dog wasnt perfect, Maybe your reading comprehension isnt up to par. I didnt complain or say I got screwed. Try going back and rereading it .


Ashley said you got screw. I was saying you didn't....just as you said ....so...who's thick here. If this breeder keeps such a high profile and has been around for so long. I have to wonder how come he is still in business if things are as bad as you imply. $70,000 a year??? And you live alone???


----------



## Carol Boche

Don Turnipseed said:


> Doesn't appear that Debbie got screwed at all. She said her heart went out to the dog and she boought him in spite of how she said he was kept. I would say she got what she paid for...and she is going to keepaying. I find it just a bit dd to be acting disgruntled at this point of the game. I smell another side to this story. Even if there isn't, there is another side for sure. As for being compassionate. I am all for compassion but, it would seem a tad more sincere that it was compassion if you weren't hurling stones at the breeder now that you found out the dog wasn't perfect.


I agree Don. I don't think she got screwed either, as she admits that she bought the dog because he tugged at her heart. 
I was agreeing with the fact that there are cold uncaring dog owners. breeders and brokers out there. A lot more good than bad, but they are still out there.


----------



## susan tuck

Bob Scott said:


> Thinking about it I think David Frost tried an alternative treatment for heart worm and regretted it.
> Seems one method is to just keep administering the monthly med. That doesn't kill the adult worm but will kill any larva produced till the adults live out their span. Not sure how long that is or why it wasn't successful for David.
> The only problem I had with the regular treatment was keeping the dogs calm for the 6 wk period of treatment and recovery. Not easy since both were outside dogs and one was 130 lb.


I know someone else who did this, (just administering the monthly meds) but the dog was already an older, retired dog when he got HW. He lived out his life, I think he was 12 when he died and somewhere between 8, 9 or 10 when he got HW.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ashley said you got screw. I was saying you didn't....just as you said ....so...who's thick here. If this breeder keeps such a high profile and has been around for so long. I have to wonder how come he is still in business if things are as bad as you imply. $70,000 a year??? And you live alone???


well what i can see is he gets nice dogs nice pedigreeds, and he breeds the hell out of them. He sells the puppies, and any of them left is put in a kennel with no socialization, I got info from a very reliable source that he goes along the road and finds road kill to feed them. Which i guess he calls that raw feeding. I know he co owns with like over 150 people, I guess on the surface he looks like he is legitament. I know the dogs are border line abused and all these people are just making him rich. I found out after I took this one home that animal control had him because he bit 2 people. The guy guy got him back and I guess it wasnt long after that I took him. The only way I found that out is when I had went back up to his kennel I overheard 2 people talking. But since I have had him he is the most affectionate dog or one of the most affectionate dogs I ever had. It took time to earn his trust but I feel good about are relationship.....Yep I live alone been at the same job for 17 years which is Teamster, union asphalt construction, Dump truck Driver, I have a husband but we live apart, I am going to expose this guy, but he is shady, and he in general conversation told me dont ever screw with him. I guess that was suppose to be my warning.


----------



## susan tuck

Wow, sounds like you're laying it on a little thick right now, I mean I know you're pissed and all, but come on! If you aren't willing to tell us who you are talking about, it's nothing more than tall tales and pissing in the wind, so enough already. Good luck with the dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Debbie Dibble said:


> well what i can see is he gets nice dogs nice pedigreeds, and he breeds the hell out of them. He sells the puppies, and any of them left is put in a kennel with no socialization, I got info from a very reliable source that he goes along the road and finds road kill to feed them. Which i guess he calls that raw feeding. I know he co owns with like over 150 people, I guess on the surface he looks like he is legitament. I know the dogs are border line abused and all these people are just making him rich. I found out after I took this one home that animal control had him because he bit 2 people. The guy guy got him back and I guess it wasnt long after that I took him. The only way I found that out is when I had went back up to his kennel I overheard 2 people talking. But since I have had him he is the most affectionate dog or one of the most affectionate dogs I ever had. It took time to earn his trust but I feel good about are relationship.....Yep I live alone been at the same job for 17 years which is Teamster, union asphalt construction, Dump truck Driver, I have a husband but we live apart, I am going to expose this guy, but he is shady, and he in general conversation told me dont ever screw with him. I guess that was suppose to be my warning.


Debbie

When and IF you ever "get your ducks in a row" and are willing to name this breeder and give him a chance to defend himself.
How about giving this topic a rest?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

susan tuck said:


> Wow, sounds like you're laying it on a little thick right now, I mean I know you're pissed and all, but come on! If you aren't willing to tell us who you are talking about, it's nothing more than tall tales and pissing in the wind, so enough already. Good luck with the dog.


I agree.
There are a lot of kennels in the Chicago area, I googled. I couldn't determine any that stood out enough to make me think "she's talking about this one". 

It's only slander if any of it is untrue. By definition: words falsely spoken that damage the reputation of another

If it's not false, then you're not slandering him by outting who it is and giving them a chance for rebuttal.


----------



## Jim Nash

The thing that gets me is you saw what this dog was going through when you got him . You also heard he is mistreating other dogs . You even paid big bucks to save that one dog , but you wouldn't imeditately put in an effort to stop this guy and help the other dogs he's involved with ? 

If it's true what you are saying stop talking about it and have the guts to do something to stop it . It's been 4 months .


----------



## Bob Scott

Debbie, you have three adult dogs, one an expensive rescue and now you have a litter of pups. 
In looking back at all of your posts and questions it seems to me that your in over you head and digging deeper.
Sorry but that's my opinion.


----------



## Ryan Venables

Reading what I'm reading I'm actually quite surprised... more so by some of the reactions. What I'm going to offer 

Although I'm in Canada, the laws of US states are quite similar to ours. I can offer you the following (not advice though - in Canada, law students cannot legally offer you advice, but here's a little FYI):

1. Just because a dog pulled at her heartstring does not equate to her agreeing to buy a dog w/ hw and broken hip. For there to be a contractual agreement there needs to be meeting of the minds between the contractual parties (among other elements). Essentially, both parties need to know what they are getting themselves into. Although the conditions were the pup was staying were not great, I do not see how she could have fully presented an informed offer not known that the property (animals are considered property under the Common Law) she was purchasing was damaged (i.e. broken hip/hw) unless the offerer (breeder) had told her. But she indicates that the pup was on hw medication from the get go, so the likelihood that unless he could back that up with vet records the court would not likely agree. That right there makes the contract moot, and gives you grounds to sue for damages (i.e. return of your money and/or vet bills for the recovery)

2. I would ascertain whether your state has a Consumer Protection Act or something analogous. In Ontario we have such an act that protects consumers from purchasing damaged/faulty goods (your dog...remember it's property under the eyes of the law).

3. Document everything. Should you want to go forward with a claim, it will become vital.

4. Feel free to post his name. You will not be libelling him. For it to be libel is has to be false. If what you state is true, post away, the law will act as your shield.

Libel Definition: 
1 Law a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation. Compare with slander .
• the action or crime of publishing such a statement : a councilor who sued two national newspapers for libel | [as adj. ] a libel action.
• a false and malicious statement about a person.
• a thing or circumstance that brings undeserved discredit on a person by misrepresentation.

If you want to discuss this a little more send me a PM.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Debbie Dibble said:


> Wanting any help on treating dogs for heartworm. The gsd I recently got, about 4 mos ago heartworm test came back positive. I had him on revolution soon as I got him. I put a 500.00 deposit on him. The kennel and breeder assured me he had been on hwp from a puppy. He just turned 3 in August. He also has a cracked hip. UNBELIEVEABLE. Poor boy has'nt been taken care of from the start, I knew he had issues but not these kind. The reason I got him was because my heart went out for him. He was a tangled up, dirty stinky mess when I got him. And skinney to boot. I'm very attached to him and him to me. Is there any natural treatments for him? and what steps do I take. What is the prognosis. Any ideas is greatly appreciated. Thanks


Heartworm treatment costs something around $600-1000 (it entails multiple office visits, lab work, sometimes hospitalization, beyond the medication itself, which is a multiple injection series) and will require a few months of crate rest. Prognosis depends on how much damage the worms have done to the lungs. I don't know of a "natural" treatment for heartworms that is efficacious. I am not sure exactly what you mean by a cracked hip (is it fractured?).



Bob Scott said:


> Thinking about it I think David Frost tried an alternative treatment for heart worm and regretted it.
> Seems one method is to just keep administering the monthly med. That doesn't kill the adult worm but will kill any larva produced till the adults live out their span. Not sure how long that is or why it wasn't successful for David.
> The only problem I had with the regular treatment was keeping the dogs calm for the 6 wk period of treatment and recovery. Not easy since both were outside dogs and one was 130 lb.


The problem with administering the monthly med is that it does not kill the adult worms (as you said), so they still keep causing damage to the lungs for up to several years, possibly including death. The American Heartworm Society doesn't recommend this method.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Intresting topic....makes **** all sence to me tho :roll:

how is it a dog gets bought for $ 500 that is overloaded on heartworm and has a cracked hip from a pisspoor breeder and the guy is still in bussiness ?

Ill go one beter! How is it this dog pulls your heartstrings and you decide not to name the breeder in fear of not getting your money back ?

how is this love for the dog and wanting to do right by all the poor dogs that get abused in the world ?

your not part of the solution...you are part of the ****in PROBLEM!

you buy a faulty sick broken dog for 500 bucks and then proceed to wait 4 months before you start pissing and moaning about how poorly the dog was treated and all the healthissues it has had....and you didnt do anything about the breeder ? what am i missing here!

You really want to do something about it ? then instead of getting pissy at other people for voiceing their views why dont you start working on doing something about this socalled bad greedy ass breeder you are refering to ?

throw his name out here on forum to make a start so people know who to avoid and maybe others come forward that have had the very same issues with their dogs from that particular breeder.....so maybe things can get started to be dealt with...

GHEEZES you spent 500 bucks and you didnt notice the dog was being treated like shit ? coze you felt sorry for the poor thing ? **** me ! what about the other dogs left behind ? ever thought about them ?
Dont bitch about it DO SOMETHING TO FIX IT!

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

And hey if you dont like my view ? to ****in bad! its the only one I have when it comes to pisspoor breeders and people who keep them in business so deal with it!


----------



## maggie fraser

Hey Alice, it's too ****in bad! 

Debbie, the world is riddled with ass holes like this, if you do give a shit you sing loud and clear, if you don't , you don't. My tuppence worth for the evening.


----------



## susan tuck

Wait a minute, I'm getting really confused. 

In your original post you said you placed a $500. deposit on the dog, ("I put a 500.00 deposit on him.")
but later on in the thread, when explaining you wanted your money back you said "so even though I dont have money to throw away, the 500.00 isnt shit." 

Was $500. the total agreed upon price for the dog or just the deposit?? If just the deposit, what was the total price and what was the agreement regarding payment of the balance?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I am curious what Debbie had the hip xrayed for. Just for the fun of it? Did something happen after she got the dog that she thought it should be exrayed....certainly she would have been aware of the dog limping when she bought it. Is it really a bad breeder or did he piss her off? Something just isn't right here.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am curious what Debbie had the hip xrayed for. Just for the fun of it? Did something happen after she got the dog that she thought it should be exrayed....certainly she would have been aware of the dog limping when she bought it. Is it really a bad breeder or did he piss her off? Something just isn't right here.





Debbie Dibble said:


> I'm not breeding any thing yet until I see if things are checking, I'm not rushing anything. The female is only around 14 months, She coming along really good, she was never socialized for the first 10 months thats why she was leary of the house and me for weeks. She was the last one of the litter all the others were taken at 8 weeks. I have seen her littermates and they are alll in schutzhund training. And doing well. If things dont work out with her, I will use my male as a stud or get another female latter. I have had offers people wanting to use my male but I wont let my male breed with just any female.


 
I think she's got more than one dog from this person, the whole story would probably get her on Springer :razz:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Steve Wilko's show would be better- he'd flat out call it like he sees it like he does the rest of them...Jerry Springer is too polite.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Could always get the breeder and Debbie on Springer at the same time. That might be interesting?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> Could always get the breeder and Debbie on Springer at the same time. That might be interesting?



Debbie reminds me of someone who buys a cheap house by the airport and then complains about the noise. This whole story stinks to high heaven and I'd bet the breeder isn't totally in the wrong here. I'd like to hear his side of the story.


----------



## Anne Jones

As per your quote: " I'm going to take him back to the vet get a radiograph done see how bad he is and take it step by step. "

And also your quote: " I wouldnt doubt that his hip is from someone kicking him"


Debbie, you said he had a 'cracked' hip...then stated that you have to take him to the vet for an x-ray to see how bad it is??? How do you know that he has a 'cracked' hip at all, if you haven't already done an x-ray? Doesn't make any sense. He probably has just has bad hips, as opposed to a 'cracked' hip. Why would you even think it is 'cracked' as opposed to just a displastic hip anyway?

If you in fact only paid a $500 deposit, then there should be no reason why you can't return the dog & not pay the balance...you may loose the deposit...but you would at least not have to throw good money after bad. Also interesting that a breeder would let you take a dog with only having paid a deposit & not the balance. especially for an adult dog. Sounds a bit fishy to me.

If the breeders conditions are so bad...then report him to animal control & let them run with it.

I agree...this like a number of your past posts seem a bit questionable, as to your experience that you claim to have with multiple GSDs & other breeds you claim to have owned. Seems to me that if you have owned as many dogs as you claim over the last 30 years.....that you should have known what you were probably getting into with this dog, especially considering his living conditions & the physicall state of the dog at the time of posession.

This whole post is suspect.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Did I miss the memo? When did it become cool to be a compassionless dick?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Alice Bezemer said:


> Intresting topic....makes **** all sence to me tho :roll:
> 
> how is it a dog gets bought for $ 500 that is overloaded on heartworm and has a cracked hip from a pisspoor breeder and the guy is still in bussiness ?
> 
> Ill go one beter! How is it this dog pulls your heartstrings and you decide not to name the breeder in fear of not getting your money back ?
> 
> how is this love for the dog and wanting to do right by all the poor dogs that get abused in the world ?
> 
> your not part of the solution...you are part of the ****in PROBLEM!
> 
> you buy a faulty sick broken dog for 500 bucks and then proceed to wait 4 months before you start pissing and moaning about how poorly the dog was treated and all the healthissues it has had....and you didnt do anything about the breeder ? what am i missing here!
> 
> You really want to do something about it ? then instead of getting pissy at other people for voiceing their views why dont you start working on doing something about this socalled bad greedy ass breeder you are refering to ?
> 
> throw his name out here on forum to make a start so people know who to avoid and maybe others come forward that have had the very same issues with their dogs from that particular breeder.....so maybe things can get started to be dealt with...
> 
> GHEEZES you spent 500 bucks and you didnt notice the dog was being treated like shit ? coze you felt sorry for the poor thing ? **** me ! what about the other dogs left behind ? ever thought about them ?
> Dont bitch about it DO SOMETHING TO FIX IT!
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> And hey if you dont like my view ? to ****in bad! its the only one I have when it comes to pisspoor breeders and people who keep them in business so deal with it!


All I have to say about this is - Alice, if you were a man, I'd tell you I love you.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Help...I've fallen and I can't get up :lol:


----------



## susan tuck

I still think someone who takes a dog in solely because they feel the dog in it's current situation is in dire straights is a noble and kind act, not so much if a person was just hoping to get a good deal that just needed some TLC and elbow grease to shine, and now has buyers remorse because it turned out not to be one that could be spiffed up. I do not understand the attitude of not disclosing who the breeder is until she gets her money back, that seems a little odd, if the breeder is as bad as she says and she cares so much about the dogs, she should say who it is. Also I am confused over some of her statements that in my mind, don't quite add up. I was hoping the OP would clarify.


----------



## Steve Strom

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Did I miss the memo? When did it become cool to be a compassionless dick?


It was in the second paragraph of the one that said your a stupid shit if you believe this.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Steve Strom said:


> It was in the second paragraph of the one that said your a stupid shit if you believe this.


And the moral of the story is, most people will always read the ending first and ignore the rest.


----------



## susan tuck

Anne Jones said:


> If the breeders conditions are so bad...then report him to animal control & let them run with it.


Best idea yet.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Alice Bezemer said:


> Intresting topic....makes **** all sence to me tho :roll:
> 
> how is it a dog gets bought for $ 500 that is overloaded on heartworm and has a cracked hip from a pisspoor breeder and the guy is still in bussiness ?
> 
> Ill go one beter! How is it this dog pulls your heartstrings and you decide not to name the breeder in fear of not getting your money back ?
> 
> how is this love for the dog and wanting to do right by all the poor dogs that get abused in the world ?
> 
> your not part of the solution...you are part of the ****in PROBLEM!
> 
> you buy a faulty sick broken dog for 500 bucks and then proceed to wait 4 months before you start pissing and moaning about how poorly the dog was treated and all the healthissues it has had....and you didnt do anything about the breeder ? what am i missing here!
> 
> You really want to do something about it ? then instead of getting pissy at other people for voiceing their views why dont you start working on doing something about this socalled bad greedy ass breeder you are refering to ?
> 
> throw his name out here on forum to make a start so people know who to avoid and maybe others come forward that have had the very same issues with their dogs from that particular breeder.....so maybe things can get started to be dealt with...
> 
> GHEEZES you spent 500 bucks and you didnt notice the dog was being treated like shit ? coze you felt sorry for the poor thing ? **** me ! what about the other dogs left behind ? ever thought about them ?
> Dont bitch about it DO SOMETHING TO FIX IT!
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> And hey if you dont like my view ? to ****in bad! its the only one I have when it comes to pisspoor breeders and people who keep them in business so deal with it!





Ashley Campbell said:


> All I have to say about this is - Alice, if you were a man, I'd tell you I love you.


You don't have to jump in neck deep a hug and a kiss would be cool. Maybe some pics if that wouldn't be asking to much :razz:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Mike Scheiber said:


> You don't have to jump in neck deep a hug and a kiss would be cool. Maybe some pics if that wouldn't be asking to much :razz:


This isn't WDF's version of Girls Gone Wild...


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Ashley Campbell said:


> This isn't WDF's version of Girls Gone Wild...


That would raise rank of WDF to" Undisputed BEST Dog Forum on The Net"
Pic's would be required to solidify the claim


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Mike Scheiber said:


> That would raise rank of WDF to" Undisputed BEST Dog Forum on The Net"
> Pic's would be required to solidify the claim


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_boobs


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_boobs


Bob. Bob had bitch-tits.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Gerry Grimwood said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_boobs


and something like that ought to be kept between you and your doctor Damn Gerry you got no shame there are other sorts places for............


----------



## Bob Scott

Ashley Campbell said:


> Bob. Bob had bitch-tits.



 Cmon now! 
At 65 I ain't near as purdy as I used to be but that's jes cold hearted! :lol::wink:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Poor Bob, always the unintentionally brunt of my jokes.


----------



## Bob Scott

Now I'm depressed.........:-k Well........maybe not! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

When people are pickin on me, I go to my safe place..

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/hooked-reel-em-in-game


----------



## Bob Scott

Gerry Grimwood said:


> When people are pickin on me, I go to my safe place..
> 
> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/hooked-reel-em-in-game



I didn't take it as serious pickin. I view it all as fun. Even if I know someone is taking a shot, I'm a devout practitioner of the subline under all my posts. 
Life's to short to get upset by someone a gajillion miles away at the other end of a typewriter.....errr...whatever this thing is that I'm pickin at! :wink:

BTW Cool game. My best buddy goes all over the world fishing. He loves the Peacock Bass in S America.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

That is a cool game, I just killed an hour of time.  Deep sea fishing was harder.


----------



## Bob Scott

Ashley Campbell said:


> That is a cool game, I just killed an hour of time.  Deep sea fishing was harder.



Don't say harder to an old man! :-o:-#8-[8-[[-X:razz:


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Bob Scott said:


> Don't say harder to an old man! :-o:-#8-[8-[[-X:razz:


And I thought I was the perv 

It was more difficult.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Maybe they don't understand your subline Bob.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Ashley Campbell said:


> All I have to say about this is - Alice, if you were a man, I'd tell you I love you.



Hey im not into girls but never beat it untill ya try it :razz: 



Mike Scheiber said:


> You don't have to jump in neck deep a hug and a kiss would be cool. Maybe some pics if that wouldn't be asking to much :razz:



Typical manquote! ok im game....lets make it fun for all genders involved tho......ill hugh and kiss Ashley but then i expect you to do some serious touchy feely neckin stuff with Jeff O....:lol:

and we want PICTURES ASWELL !!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> And I thought I was the perv
> 
> It was more difficult.


You are Ashley. You're just not the only perv on the WDF


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Alice Bezemer said:


> Hey im not into girls but never beat it untill ya try it :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical manquote! ok im game....lets make it fun for all genders involved tho......ill hugh and kiss Ashley but then i expect you to do some serious touchy feely neckin stuff with Jeff O....:lol:
> 
> and we want PICTURES ASWELL !!!!


Well this one took a turn back to the worse I went to bed with that pick of Gerry burning in my head "Thank You Jerry" Oh and by the way the wife has been in Phoenix all weekend.
Now Alice wants to see me and Jeff romping 
I'm


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Mike Scheiber said:


> Well this one took a turn back to the worse I went to bed with that pick of Gerry burning in my head "Thank You Jerry" Oh and by the way the wife has been in Phoenix all weekend.
> Now Alice wants to see me and Jeff romping
> I'm


pffffft...and heres me thinking you were of the sturdy hero kind material...got me all happy and worked up only to see you runnin for cover...what a copout !

[-(


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Thomas Barriano said:


> You are Ashley. You're just not the only perv on the WDF


LOL, hey you know I"m not that bad - at least I'm more polite in public. (at least around people I don't know well)

Just the idea of Mike S. and Jeff O...oh God, I need some mind soap to wash that image from my brain.


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, hey you know I"m not that bad - at least I'm more polite in public. (at least around people I don't know well)
> 
> Just the idea of Mike S. and Jeff O...oh God, I need some mind soap to wash that image from my brain.


Who are you kidding ?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Alice Bezemer said:


> pffffft...and heres me thinking you were of the sturdy hero kind material...got me all happy and worked up only to see you runnin for cover...what a copout !
> 
> [-(





Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, hey you know I"m not that bad - at least I'm more polite in public. (at least around people I don't know well)
> 
> Just the idea of Mike S. and Jeff O...oh God, I need some mind soap to wash that image from my brain.


Here's a diversion girls be warned!!! not work friendly and could bun some eyes or leave you stymied www.puppetryofthepenis.com/


----------



## maggie fraser

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here's a diversion girls be warned!!! not work friendly and could bun some eyes or leave you stymied www.puppetryofthepenis.com/


Hey, as much as my jrt is partial to a good movie....he was digging to the music on that website....not kidding!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here's a diversion girls be warned!!! not work friendly and could bun some eyes or leave you stymied www.puppetryofthepenis.com/


...how odd and intriguing.

Another thread brought off topic and completely ruined with sexual innuendo. Thread jacking is nearly an olympic sport here!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, hey you know I"m not that bad - at least I'm more polite in public. (at least around people I don't know well)
> 
> Just the idea of Mike S. and Jeff O...oh God, I need some mind soap to wash that image from my brain.



After the David Felliciano Halloween costume picture that Chris
M posted, nothing fazes me anymore


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Anne Jones said:


> As per your quote: " I'm going to take him back to the vet get a radiograph done see how bad he is and take it step by step. "
> 
> And also your quote: " I wouldnt doubt that his hip is from someone kicking him"
> 
> 
> Debbie, you said he had a 'cracked' hip...then stated that you have to take him to the vet for an x-ray to see how bad it is??? How do you know that he has a 'cracked' hip at all, if you haven't already done an x-ray? Doesn't make any sense. He probably has just has bad hips, as opposed to a 'cracked' hip. Why would you even think it is 'cracked' as opposed to just a displastic hip anyway?
> 
> If you in fact only paid a $500 deposit, then there should be no reason why you can't return the dog & not pay the balance...you may loose the deposit...but you would at least not have to throw good money after bad. Also interesting that a breeder would let you take a dog with only having paid a deposit & not the balance. especially for an adult dog. Sounds a bit fishy to me.
> 
> If the breeders conditions are so bad...then report him to animal control & let them run with it.Boy I wish your reading comprehension was as great as your know all knowledge. I took him to the vet and I asked her to check his hips, she said she could feel the crack, so unless you know more than she once again you talk with out knowing what your talking about. Also I said that I liked him, I could see a beautiful dog under all that matted hair and filth, he's a big beautiful boy, and I happen to like his aggressiveness. Once more I really don't care what you think of me, The good lord is the only one I need to please!!! If you understood from the beginning, I'm not upset for myself, The only reason I would want the money back is to help pay for his treatment. I dont have the heart to send him back there, MAYBE YOU DO. Thanks ANN for your once again useless reply.
> 
> I agree...this like a number of your past posts seem a bit questionable, as to your experience that you claim to have with multiple GSDs & other breeds you claim to have owned. Seems to me that if you have owned as many dogs as you claim over the last 30 years.....that you should have known what you were probably getting into with this dog, especially considering his living conditions & the physicall state of the dog at the time of posession.
> 
> This whole post is suspect.


----------



## Joby Becker

was the dog just dirty and a little thin? or was there actual mistreatment??

Why put a "deposit" down on such an animal? why not call animal control immediately if the conditions were really that bad...


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I think I have a solution!

If you want people to commend you on your efforts and tell you what a wonderful person you are, go find a pet forum - as you're not (obviously) finding that kind of response here. Those kind of forums are full of bleeding hearts that should be sympathetic to your whining and won't have back story to wonder just WTF you're really up to.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Ashley Campbell said:


> I think I have a solution!
> 
> If you want people to commend you on your efforts and tell you what a wonderful person you are, go find a pet forum - as you're not (obviously) finding that kind of response here. Those kind of forums are full of bleeding hearts that should be sympathetic to your whining and won't have back story to wonder just WTF you're really up to.


Maybe she is a macochist.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Ashley Campbell said:


> I think I have a solution!
> 
> If you want people to commend you on your efforts and tell you what a wonderful person you are, go find a pet forum - as you're not (obviously) finding that kind of response here. Those kind of forums are full of bleeding hearts that should be sympathetic to your whining and won't have back story to wonder just WTF you're really up to.


I dont care what you all think about me it was the dog I was trying to help, I ASKED IF THERE WAS A ALTERNATIVE TREATMENT FOR HEARTWORM! LIKE A HOMOPATHIC WAY TO DO IT, OK MISS THING?


----------



## Joby Becker

Debbie Dibble said:


> I dont care what you all think about me it was the dog I was trying to help, I ASKED IF THERE WAS A ALTERNATIVE TREATMENT FOR HEARTWORM! LIKE A HOMOPATHIC WAY TO DO IT, OK MISS THING?


TRY GOOGLE...please...


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Joby Becker said:


> was the dog just dirty and a little thin? or was there actual mistreatment??
> 
> Why put a "deposit" down on such an animal? why not call animal control immediately if the conditions were really that bad...


 cause I felt bad about him being there, and I didnt think any thing was wrong with him that i couldnt fix! And he was very aggressive and I like Bad Ass Dogs! As far as animal control most of them are a joke, I'm planning to expose this guy but with proof, back up. So something will be done, and I wont get myself into alot of problems.


----------



## Anne Jones

Debbie, you never stated that the vet told you the dog had a 'cracked' hip....only stated that it was so & that you were going to take him for an x-ray to see how bad it was. How are we to asume that this is the case unless you state it. As usual you only state 1/2 of the info & leave everyone to guess the rest. 

Again, if this breeder is so awful...he should be reported to animal control. They do have some regulations that need to be followed. If he is not registered as a breeding kennel..he will be charged accordingly....unless you have reason to believe that he is paying off someone. You also claim that he threatened you. I'd notify the police & animal control, if that is truly the case.

As someone said to me....it is suspect that you thought that you were going to get a good PPD for a cheap $500 ...since you state that you like his aggressivness. If he is as poorly socialized as you claim...he is not PPD material. He is a huge liability. I hope that you have a great homeowners insurance policy with a huge umbrella rider.

I think that maybe you are the one that has a lack of knowledge & constantly contradicts yourself. I'm not on here bad mouthing some breeder that dupped me 4 months after the fact. You are.

If this guy was able to sucker you into paying $500 for a deposit for this dog, & gee what is the balance still due?....then I seriously doubt that he is going to be in a rush to give you anything back. Good luck with that one. I think that you have yourself a very sick & crippled dog. I sure hope that you have deep pockets....you are going to need them. 

There is nothing wrong with rescuing animals, but don't expect to bad mouth the breeder 4 months later & think that dropping info but not naming him & not taking any action like contacting animal control & the police for his threatening you etc. is going to enlicit anything but suspicion as to your claims, you are wrong. If it was all as bad as you say....you would have done something about it & not be here complaining.

ETA....I was posting the same time as others.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Debbie Dibble said:


> I dont care what you all think about me it was the dog I was trying to help, I ASKED IF THERE WAS A ALTERNATIVE TREATMENT FOR HEARTWORM! LIKE A HOMOPATHIC WAY TO DO IT, OK MISS THING?


Miss Thing? Grow the **** up.

I told you, in my very first response (are you listening yet? NOOOOO) what I know to be the only EFFECTIVE treatment of HW. Pretty much the same thing you got from everyone else.

Stop being such a cheap skate on the poor dog you "rescued" (BOUGHT) and pay for his treatment through a vet...is that so hard to understand? Some things you can't treat straight out of the kitchen - same thing pretty much everyone told you. 

If you cannot afford that treatment, you shouldn't have bought the ****ing dog. How hard is that to comprehend? You say you can afford it, so why are you trying to cheap out on it? HW is serious, so take it seriously or let the dog die, there you go, that's a homeopathic suggestion, don't treat and let the poor thing suffer and die.

If you don't like the answers you're getting, is it really helping to be bitchy about it? You whined about his condition, you got answers on the treatment you inquired about, and now that you didn't get the answers that you wanted...you become snotty. LOL, my 2 year old does the same thing when she doesn't get what she wants either, but at least she has an excuse.

Excuse me while I go get a shovel, the bullshit is getting pretty deep in here and I can't find my hip waders.


----------



## Steve Strom

Debbie Dibble said:


> And he was very aggressive and I like Bad Ass Dogs! .


That about sums it up. Rescued, Lol.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Anne Jones said:


> Debbie, you never stated that the vet told you the dog had a 'cracked' hip....only stated that it was so & that you were going to take him for an x-ray to see how bad it was. How are we to asume that this is the case unless you state it. As usual you only state 1/2 of the info & leave everyone to guess the rest.
> 
> Again, if this breeder is so awful...he should be reported to animal control. They do have some regulations that need to be followed. If he is not registered as a breeding kennel..he will be charged accordingly....unless you have reason to believe that he is paying off someone. You also claim that he threatened you. I'd notify the police & animal control, if that is truly the case.
> 
> As someone said to me....it is suspect that you thought that you were going to get a good PPD for a cheap $500 ...since you state that you like his aggressivness. If he is as poorly socialized as you claim...he is not PPD material. He is a huge liability. I hope that you have a great homeowners insurance policy with a huge umbrella rider.
> 
> I think that maybe you are the one that has a lack of knowledge & constantly contradicts yourself. I'm not on here bad mouthing some breeder that dupped me 4 months after the fact. You are.
> 
> If this guy was able to sucker you into paying $500 for a deposit for this dog, & gee what is the balance still due?....then I seriously doubt that he is going to be in a rush to give you anything back. Good luck with that one. I think that you have yourself a very sick & crippled dog. I sure hope that you have deep pockets....you are going to need them.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with rescuing animals, but don't expect to bad mouth the breeder 4 months later & think that dropping info but not naming him & not taking any action like contacting animal control & the police for his threatening you etc. is going to enlicit anything but suspicion as to your claims, you are wrong. If it was all as bad as you say....you would have done something about it & not be here complaining.
> 
> ETA....I was posting the same time as others.


your right ann he is not PPD material per-say and yes he is a liability. I know that, He didnt sucker me out of 500.00, I thought that that was cheaper than a security alarm system.lol look at this way at the time I was there he had over 25 puppies that he had picked up from his so called breeding program and they all had'nt been picked up yet. This place isnt my hang out I t took me like 3 hours to get there. You think I have collected the info that I have fast? It has taken alittle bit to figure out what this guy is all about. A real crook doesnt come out and say he is. And I do have a job one that I work most the time about 70 hours a week I dont have time to sit on a computer and be nosy about everyone and everything, so If i do leave out things its not on purpose its because I'm trying to get a answer to my question without having to explain my life away which is really no one else business. The reason I come here is sometimes through all your guys bullshit I may find some good info. But ya know its really not worth it, And believe me with all the pm I get I' m not the only one that thinks so.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Ashley Campbell said:


> Miss Thing? Grow the **** up.
> 
> I told you, in my very first response (are you listening yet? NOOOOO) what I know to be the only EFFECTIVE treatment of HW. Pretty much the same thing you got from everyone else.
> 
> Stop being such a cheap skate on the poor dog you "rescued" (BOUGHT) and pay for his treatment through a vet...is that so hard to understand? Some things you can't treat straight out of the kitchen - same thing pretty much everyone told you.
> 
> If you cannot afford that treatment, you shouldn't have bought the ****ing dog. How hard is that to comprehend? You say you can afford it, so why are you trying to cheap out on it? HW is serious, so take it seriously or let the dog die, there you go, that's a homeopathic suggestion, don't treat and let the poor thing suffer and die.
> 
> If you don't like the answers you're getting, is it really helping to be bitchy about it? You whined about his condition, you got answers on the treatment you inquired about, and now that you didn't get the answers that you wanted...you become snotty. LOL, my 2 year old does the same thing when she doesn't get what she wants either, but at least she has an excuse.
> 
> Excuse me while I go get a shovel, the bullshit is getting pretty deep in here and I can't find my hip waders.


 BITE ME YOUR AN IDIOT, and your so impressive to everyone


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Debbie Dibble said:


> BITE ME YOUR(sic) AN IDIOT, and your(sic) so impressive to everyone


NO Debbie Dribble

YOU'RE an idiot


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Dribble (drivel)...that's all I hear coming from her posts.

"Bite me" and "Miss Thing" - I haven't heard that shit since high school, maybe middle school.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Debbie Dibble said:


> I dont care what you all think about me it was the dog I was trying to help, I ASKED IF THERE WAS A ALTERNATIVE TREATMENT FOR HEARTWORM! LIKE A HOMOPATHIC WAY TO DO IT, OK MISS THING?


Nope. Giving overly expensive and incredibly diluted water for "treatment" of heartworms (which can be a fatal disease) should be malpractice.


----------



## Jim Nash

Debbie , sorry but I'm just not seeing what you did with your dog as being that great . You paid $500 to a breeder for a neglected dog enabling the breeder to possibly continue to neglect his other dogs . Paying money for that ONE dog was a nonconfrontational copout . You didn't take any risk in trying to protect the other dogs in the care of that breeder , mearly paid for a dog you saw things in you liked and that would give YOU a good feeling about saving him . 

It's been 4 months now and you've supposedly heard even more things about this breeder neglecting his dogs and STILL not done anything other then ask for help about your dogs medical problems and talk about getting your money back .

Money shouldn't even be an issue . Having bought the dog in such a bad state in the first place those types of problems shouldn't have been a big surprise anyways .

What should be an issue is YOU finally doing the right thing which is going to require some guts and report this guy or do whatever it takes to stop him . If any of this is true .


----------



## Joby Becker

Debbie Dibble said:


> cause I felt bad about him being there, and I didnt think any thing was wrong with him that i couldnt fix! And he was very aggressive and I like Bad Ass Dogs! As far as animal control most of them are a joke, I'm planning to expose this guy but with proof, back up. So something will be done, and I wont get myself into alot of problems.


TRUST ME ON THIS
Chicago Area Animal Control groups are NO JOKE, what exactly are you "planning to expose"? If it was not bad enough to warrant sending someone over AT THE TIME...what do you hope to accomplish? The PROOF you would need would have been the conditions at the time you were there...something would have been done.
I do not see any problems for you, by being concerned and calling it in, for a visit....I do see possible problems for you trying to "expose" something months and months later...

What proof will you have...a dog with a fractured hip? Months after you have owned him? (which you still haven't answered how you know it's cracked, if you haven't gotten an xray yet.)

Where is the negligence if you didn't know his hip was fractured when you got him, maybe the guy didn't know either? How can you prove it was not done by you, months later?

To my knowledge there is no law stating that an onwer HAS to have dog on heartworm preventative, so no smoking gun there. You only found out after testing, months after you started him on preventative, yourself which is a big no no, who would sell you medication, without a test first? I think that is standard Operating Procedure...

All you have is a claim by you that the dog was skinny, and dirty. And that the owner TOLD you he had used HPM since puppyhood. IS THAT IN WRITING? 

It sounds like you have only put a deposit on the dog, from your words, which would imply you did not purchase the dog for the price, and fulfill any contract, if there was one... could be wrong, just guessing.

I think the only window you had to try to do something was the day you were there...and if it wasn't bad enough to call then, good luck to you now, you'll need it...

And just for your knowledge, an aggressive dog does not equal a bad-ass dog....especially if he still has MANY ISSUES, like you said...

I just don't get it. should a called that day. 
So what are your big plans now? Do you still owe money on the dog?


----------



## ann schnerre

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Giving overly expensive and incredibly diluted water....


well, you can tell i live in BFE when i read this maren--and thought "OK, whatever", then the lightbulb came on and i had to go back and re-read it!! 

how can one "dilute" water, and what would one use to do so (crown royal, haha)? and who would be so dumb as to fall for "expensive and incredibly diluted" WATER???

ok, forget i asked the last question.....


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Hehe, I meant to say something of the effect that it's so diluted, it may as well be water, which is the basis for homeopathy. I am all for it if people want to try holistic modalities as an adjunct for proven treatment, but homeopathy is just quackery. ;-)


----------



## will fernandez

Debbie is this your new stud dog... that you plan on breeding with that young female... out of your last litter

you had 3months ago?


----------



## Debbie Dibble

will fernandez said:


> Debbie is this your new stud dog... that you plan on breeding with that young female... out of your last litter
> 
> you had 3months ago?


Heck no! I'm not going to breed this dog, he is a great compaion, and a great deterrance dog. I dont even have paper work on him or need it. I have only had 1 litter and I did keep a female puppy, I plan to in about 3 years breed her with a imported blk sable or this very nice bi-color.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Mike Scheiber said:


> Here's a diversion girls be warned!!! not work friendly and could bun some eyes or leave you stymied www.puppetryofthepenis.com/


ok now that is so disturbing on so many levels I dont even know how to look at a man anymore without thinking " is he an origami artist?" I have seen things on there that simply put the fear of god in me :-o...who knew it was as versatile as an elastic band ? (yes i checked out all the vids  what else did you expect posting something like that :mrgreen: )



Ashley Campbell said:


> ...how odd and intriguing.
> 
> Another thread brought off topic and completely ruined with sexual innuendo. Thread jacking is nearly an olympic sport here!



ruined is suchhhh a strong word! cant we say...."adjusted to a more perverted and proper viewpoint" 

maybe we should start a topic and have the members vote on who the top topic jacker is ?

give them the status of " topicjackingking/queen" 

I know who gets my vote LOL


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Debbie Dibble said:


> I dont care what you all think about me it was the dog I was trying to help, I ASKED IF THERE WAS A ALTERNATIVE TREATMENT FOR HEARTWORM! LIKE A HOMOPATHIC WAY TO DO IT, OK MISS THING?



Yeah there is...its called 

"take it to a new owner who gives a shit what happens to the dog and will deal with the socalled bad breeder as well" 

coze clearly that aint YOU.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Alice Bezemer said:


> Yeah there is...its called
> 
> "take it to a new owner who gives a shit what happens to the dog and will deal with the socalled bad breeder as well"
> 
> coze clearly that aint YOU.


lol funny girl, doesnt deserve a reply, I would rethink that only 49% bitch


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Debbie Dibble said:


> lol funny girl,* doesnt deserve a reply*, I would rethink that only 49% bitch



me thinks thats a reply tho #-o#-o#-o

"funny girl" said the fool who paid $500 downpayment for a broken dog with healthissues that came from an abusive breeder who's name we dare not speak....:-k

Sticks and stones dear...sticks and stones 

Call me names and say im a Bitch and hey...it dont offend me one bit ;-)

as long as you dont compare me to you since that would be the most offensive thing out there =;

now dont you have facts to gather on your oh so elusive bad mean and vicious breeder ? id spend more time looking into that then crying wolf any day of the week dear...](*,)


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Alice Bezemer said:


> me thinks thats a reply tho #-o#-o#-o
> 
> "funny girl" said the fool who paid $500 downpayment for a broken dog with healthissues that came from an abusive breeder who's name we dare not speak....:-k
> 
> Sticks and stones dear...sticks and stones
> 
> Call me names and say im a Bitch and hey...it dont offend me one bit ;-)
> 
> as long as you dont compare me to you since that would be the most offensive thing out there =;
> 
> now dont you have facts to gather on your oh so elusive bad mean and vicious breeder ? id spend more time looking into that then crying wolf any day of the week dear...](*,)


 I didnt calll you a bitch you did if ya look at your avatar, I just said I would rethink the 49% part


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Debbie Dibble said:


> I dont even have paper work on him or need it.


Equals...I haven't paid in full for the dog.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Equals...I haven't paid in full for the dog.



When you put down a deposit on a dog, TAKE delivery and don't pay the balance (in four months) You are a THIEF !
Threatening to "expose" improper conditions (that you saw four months ago) to avoid paying what you agreed to, is EXTORTION
Ol DD isn't looking like such a saint is she?


----------



## maggie fraser

Debbie Dibble said:


> Heck no! I'm not going to breed this dog, he is a great compaion, and a great deterrance dog. I dont even have paper work on him or need it. I have only had 1 litter and I did keep a female puppy, I plan to in about 3 years breed her with a imported blk sable or this very nice bi-color.


Any pics of this very nice bi-colour? Is this the dog this thread refers to?


----------



## susan tuck

Did you or did you not pay the agreed upon full price for the dog? Why won't you give a straight answer?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I can't believe this has gone on for 12 pages. Shaking my head.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Don Turnipseed said:


> I can't believe this has gone on for 12 pages. Shaking my head.


I think it's been sliced and diced. It appears the WDF detectives solved another mystery.:lol:


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Thomas Barriano said:


> When you put down a deposit on a dog, TAKE delivery and don't pay the balance (in four months) You are a THIEF !
> Threatening to "expose" improper conditions (that you saw four months ago) to avoid paying what you agreed to, is EXTORTION
> Ol DD isn't looking like such a saint is she?


 well I think your guessing, cause you dont know what you are talking about. You have no Idea what agreement was made.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Will someone take Debbie's shovel away from her already !!! the poor thing clearly dug a great big hole for herself and has no hopes of getting out it ever again....


----------



## Debbie Dibble

maggie fraser said:


> Any pics of this very nice bi-colour? Is this the dog this thread refers to?[/QUOTE I do have a picture but I dont know how to down load it. His name is Hasko, He is about same pedigreed as my male, maybe alittle better,which are czech, slovak, and old ddr. My males pedigree is some where on here somewhere on a old thread. (when I was being attacked again). you know some of you on this forum are so off base it isnt even funny. If you ever noticed its always the same people on here, new people join but they dont stick around, so really you all have a place where you can sit on your throwns and talk about how good you are. They shut this forum down once cause all the crap, thats really something to be proud of. Theres a saying he who is perfect, cast the first stone.


----------



## susan tuck

Debbie Dibble;235463 If you ever noticed its always the same people on here said:


> Where do you get this happy horse shit? My god, if nothing else this thread should have taught you that you can't say stupid shit on this forum and not expect to be called on it. I think I sense a culling coming on......................


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Debbie Dibble said:


> well I think your guessing, cause you dont know what you are talking about. You have no Idea what agreement was made.


Ms Dribble

The proper term you're looking for is the contraction of you are which is You're NOT Your
I'm just going by what you posted. You have said repeatedly that
you gave a $500 "deposit" which assumes that there was a balance You have ignored repeated requests from multiple people
to state if you've paid the balance. Now we're supposed to believe
there was some kind of other "agreement" ? LOL
If it walks like a thief and talks like a thief and squawks like
thief......I'm calling it a thief


----------



## Debbie Dibble

susan tuck said:


> Where do you get this happy horse shit? My god, if nothing else this thread should have taught you that you can't say stupid shit on this forum and not expect to be called on it. I think I sense a culling coming on......................


 all that has been said on here from most not all, is a bunch of running your mouths and THINKING you know what you are talking about. I admit I have been running my mouth too! Its because some of you crack me up. There are some respectable people on here that do have a lot of experience behind them. But there the ones that are not on here acting stupid. Some of ya are just nosey and waiting for a chance to pounce on people and act like you know something


----------



## Anne Jones

Debbie, I hope that you don't have another OOPS litter ( your words) with this male, like you had with the other one. But something tells me that it is VERY likely that this will happen, since you have stated on another board post that you have trouble keeping all these dogs, some of which don't get along, away from each other. With all of your so-called years of experience, you should be able to at least do that, one would think.

Might be a good idea to just take care of the dog, give him the meds required or rehome him where he might have a chance of getting the proper treatment, before it is too late for him to even have a ghost of a chance.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ms Dribble
> 
> The proper term you're looking for is the contraction of you are which is You're NOT Your
> I'm just going by what you posted. You have said repeatedly that
> you gave a $500 "deposit" which assumes that there was a balance You have ignored repeated requests from multiple people
> to state if you've paid the balance. Now we're supposed to believe
> there was some kind of other "agreement" ? LOL
> If it walks like a thief and talks like a thief and squawks like
> thief......I'm calling it a thief


 Tommy, Did ya ever think maybe it isn' any of your business, it has nothing to do with the treatment for the dog. And yes we do have a verbal agreement. I wasnt sure if this dog woul d adjust to me. Noone else has been able to keep him, from what I have been told the last people that had him were scared of him, threw him out in a kennel and did nothing with him. Supposeably he bit the lady. You can be sure that this breeder doesnt want him back, he is another mouth to feed. He would probably do about anything for me to keep him. Once again you dont know what your talking about.


----------



## susan tuck

Debbie Dibble said:


> Tommy, Did ya ever think maybe it isn' any of your business, it has nothing to do with the treatment for the dog. And yes we do have a verbal agreement. I wasnt sure if this dog woul d adjust to me. Noone else has been able to keep him, from what I have been told the last people that had him were scared of him, threw him out in a kennel and did nothing with him. Supposeably he bit the lady. You can be sure that this breeder doesnt want him back, he is another mouth to feed. He would probably do about anything for me to keep him. Once again you dont know what your talking about.


"Supposeably" (Is that even a word?) OK "Debbie Dibble" whatever you say. Let us know if you can ever back up your claims, until then you are just wasting everyone's time. Here's the thing, most of the people on this forum just aren't the kind of people looking to buy a bridge.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Debbie Dibble said:


> Tommy, Did ya ever think maybe it isn' (sic) any of your business, it has nothing to do with the treatment for the dog. And yes we do have a verbal agreement. I wasnt(sic) sure if this dog woul(sic) d adjust to me. Noone (sic) else has been able to keep him, from what I have been told the last people that had him were scared of him, threw him out in a kennel and did nothing with him. Supposeably(sic) he bit the lady. You can be sure that this breeder doesnt(sic) want him back, he is another mouth to feed. He would probably do about anything for me to keep him. Once again you dont know what your (sic)talking about.



You made it my business (and everyone else on the list) when you started posting 13 Pages ago. You stated the dog had turned into a handsome boy. YOU stated he was doing what you wanted as a deterrent dog. So why haven't you paid the breeder and why are you talking trash four months later instead of when you first saw those horrible conditions?


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Anne Jones said:


> Debbie, I hope that you don't have another OOPS litter ( your words) with this male, like you had with the other one. But something tells me that it is VERY likely that this will happen, since you have stated on another board post that you have trouble keeping all these dogs, some of which don't get along, away from each other. With all of your so-called years of experience, you should be able to at least do that, one would think.
> 
> Might be a good idea to just take care of the dog, give him the meds required or rehome him where he might have a chance of getting the proper treatment, before it is too late for him to even have a ghost of a chance.


 This male that were talking about on this thread is not the father of these pups. My male Chaz is the one that is in the picture on the avatar. And the reason it was a oops is cause I wanted to wait until Dec to breed my female so I would be off work to be home with them. I did not have this male at the time my female was in her last heat. The reason I am having all this trouble is because of this new male and because he is so difficult, its not his fault, but he is very happy now and we are all working these things out. As far as my litter goes 9 out of 10 went to very good homes, They were awesome pups, and I am proud of that litter. Even though it was bad timing I did the work that needed to be done. And got a good price for them to boot. Every one that had got a puppy called me or I them and they are very satisfied or happy with them


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Debbie Dibble said:


> This male that were talking about on this thread is not the father of these pups. My male Chaz is the one that is in the picture on the avatar. And the reason it was a oops is cause I wanted to wait until Dec to breed my female so I would be off work to be home with them. I did not have this male at the time my female was in her last heat. The reason I am having all this trouble is because of this new male and because he is so difficult, its not his fault, but he is very happy now and we are all working these things out. As far as my litter goes 9 out of 10 went to very good homes, They were awesome pups, and I am proud of that litter. Even though it was bad timing I did the work that needed to be done. *And got a good price for them to boot.* Every one that had got a puppy called me or I them and they are very satisfied or happy with them


Yet you want a cheap alternative to treating this other dog...gotta love it.


----------



## Anne Jones

I know that he isn't the sire of the last litter...just saying that you seem to have a problem keeping dogs seperated & under control...be it intact males & or in heat females.

So now you claim that you made some $$$ on this oops litter & yet you are looking for the cheap way out for this new dog that you claim you 'rescued'. 

Oh man, you just keep putting you foot in your mouth with each & every post & digging yourself in deeper & deeper. Maybe you should just stop before it puts you in any worse of a light than it already does.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Anne Jones said:


> I know that he isn't the sire of the last litter...just saying that you seem to have a problem keeping dogs seperated & under control...be it intact males & or in heat females.
> 
> So now you claim that you made some $$$ on this oops litter & yet you are looking for the cheap way out for this new dog that you claim you 'rescued'.
> 
> Oh man, you just keep putting you foot in your mouth with each & every post & digging yourself in deeper & deeper. Maybe you should just stop before it puts you in any worse of a light than it already does.


Step One for getting out of a hole.................................STOP DIGGING


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Thomas Barriano said:


> Step One for getting out of a hole.................................STOP DIGGING


 only problem I've had is with this male rest of them dont need separated, ANN read what I said, I had planned on breeding them but timing was wrong.... And I wasnt looking for a cheaper way I just thought maybe arsenic was'nt good for him, maybe there is a better way to go. Do you want to argue with that also. I'm really done argueing with you all. I wish the best for ya.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Thomas Barriano said:


> Step One for getting out of a hole.................................STOP DIGGING



LOL...maybe someone should put a big fat lock on this topic before she digs herself all the way to china! 

Come to think of it :-k dont they eat dogs in china ? 

I shudder to think of the consequences #-o


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Thomas Barriano said:


> You made it my business (and everyone else on the list) when you started posting 13 Pages ago. You stated the dog had turned into a handsome boy. YOU stated he was doing what you wanted as a deterrent dog. So why haven't you paid the breeder and why are you talking trash four months later instead of when you first saw those horrible conditions?


 Because I allready said that we know some of the same people, some of the info I got was from a business friend that Ive known for along time that I would have to pertray. You know its alot easier to sit in your chair and say I'd do this or that. Anyway like I said I'm done argueing


----------



## maggie fraser

"pertray"  Did you mean perjure, or portrait maybe ? Thanks


----------



## Alice Bezemer

maggie fraser said:


> "pertray"  Did you mean perjure, or portrait maybe ? Thanks


betray is my guess...then again in this topic anything goes :lol:


----------



## Debbie Dibble

maggie fraser said:


> "pertray"  Did you mean perjure, or portrait maybe ? Thanks


 how about befriend? your welcome


----------



## Ashley Campbell

HAHA, this whole story, and that's what it is at this point, one long convoluted story with no credible argument left from the OP, is just f-cking amazing. 

No wonder she didn't want to post the breeder, because it truly would have been SLANDER and LIBEL to spread the lies and bullshit. The breeder is probably an honest person who wanted the rest of their money and she's making all this shit up to try to keep the dog and garner support. There is no evidence to the contrary, only the words of a liar. 

Pathetic indeed.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

And people like to think they are more civilized and compassionate today than 100 years ago. Bull shit! We haven't come that far. LMAO Fourteen pages of this dibble.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Debbie Dibble said:


> Because I allready said that we know some of the same people, some of the info I got was from a business friend that Ive known for along time that I would have to pertray. You know its alot easier to sit in your chair and say I'd do this or that. Anyway like I said I'm done argueing


Debbie,

I'm almost starting to feel guilty...............................almost 
Another "I'm done arguing post" where you give more irrelevant details on a topic that you claim "is no bodies business"??
You lost this argument on the first page. Take the damn dog to a Vet and pay for the heart worm treatment he needs


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Ashley Campbell said:


> HAHA, this whole story, and that's what it is at this point, one long convoluted story with no credible argument left from the OP, is just f-cking amazing.
> 
> No wonder she didn't want to post the breeder, because it truly would have been SLANDER and LIBEL to spread the lies and bullshit. The breeder is probably an honest person who wanted the rest of their money and she's making all this shit up to try to keep the dog and garner support. There is no evidence to the contrary, only the words of a liar.
> 
> Pathetic indeed.


If I was a liar, I would rather be a liar than to cuss like a female with no self-respect. I work with about 300 men a day and still manage not tosound like a tramp.


----------



## Steve Strom

Debbie Dibble said:


> If I was a liar, I would rather be a liar than to cuss like a female with no self-respect. I work with about 300 men a day and still manage not tosound like a tramp.


You fell a little short of Rocket Scientist too.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

That's your opinion.
I'm just calling it how I see it. If you'd like to make any more personal comments on what you think I am, "idiot" and "tramp", I can surely take it. I won't get all upset and go whine and cry that everyone's against me. I put my big girl panties on this morning, you should think about doing the same.


At least I'm an educated tramp with decent grammar and spelling, that is more than I can say for you.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

ill take an honest tramp over a lying twit any day of the week...

namecalling isnt really helping you here Debbs....

Im pretty sure china is coming well into view huh ?


----------



## maggie fraser

Ashley Campbell said:


> I put my big girl panties on this morning, you should think about doing the same.
> 
> 
> At least I'm an educated tramp with decent grammar and spelling, that is more than I can say for you.


I thought you said you didn't wear those kind?


----------



## Ashley Campbell

I said no granny panties! I wear my "big girl" panties every day!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's your opinion.
> I'm just calling it how I see it. If you'd like to make any more personal comments on what you think I am, "idiot" and "tramp", I can surely take it. I won't get all upset and go whine and cry that everyone's against me. I put my big girl panties on this morning, you should think about doing the same.
> 
> 
> At least I'm an educated tramp with decent grammar and spelling, that is more than I can say for you.


Ashley, what the heck are big girl panties? A vid would probably help here also. :grin:


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Ashley Campbell said:


> I said no granny panties! I wear my "big girl" panties every day!



SHUSH on the panties woman ! we finaly got the men settled down so lets not get them started again...

(what colour and are they frilly ? )


:-\"


----------



## maggie fraser

Do they come to the knees Ashley?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> Ashley, what the heck are big girl panties? A vid would probably help here also. :grin:



There you go Don, ruining a perfectly respectable topic with sexual innuendo...................................oh wait a minute I forgot what topic we were on


----------



## maggie fraser

Now's a fine time to get out Debbie....there'll be no going back from this.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Don, "big girl" panties come in all colors - they give the wearer the special ability to not only dish it out, but to take it as well.
I prefer bikini big girl panties, and frilly ones at that!

My guess is Debbie Drivel is wearing Depends. She'd almost have to with the verbal diarrhea she has.


----------



## maggie fraser

Fabric or textile?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Thomas Barriano said:


> There you go Don, ruining a perfectly respectable topic with sexual innuendo...................................oh wait a minute I forgot what topic we were on


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish I could say with a straight face that I did not laugh.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

To the O.P.,

There is no effective non-chemical or homeopathic heartworm treatment. I won't even add "JMO" to that, despite not being a health professional, because I've researched the topic pretty thoroughly since the wave of HW triggered by the aftermath of Katrina.

I hope it has not progressed to the point of heart failure or kidney/liver damage, because if it has and he is now unable to withstand treatment, the only reasonable step would be PTS.

I will dig up some material. I know that step one will be vet eval.

I will add that everyone who commented on the cost was right in line with what we ran into after Katrina when rescued dogs were transported here from New Orleans and so many turned out to be HW positive. Also, though, the survival rate for treated dogs with no complicating factors was 100%.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wish I could say with a straight face that I did not laugh.


I have to confess
I couldn't type it with a straight face


----------



## Connie Sutherland

http://www.dogaware.com/articles/wdjheartwormtreatment.html#treatments

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/hartworm.html#Epid


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Debbie, something I didn't see anyone mention in this mess. If the dog has been on HWP since he was a pup, and the breeder has the paperwork backing this up, and you continued with it when you got the dog, the company that made the HWP may pay for the treatment. I know some vaccine companies will when their vaccines fail, and I believe the HWP companies have a similar policy. But you would have to prove the dog has really been on HWP. Maybe not it's entire life, but at least consistently since it's last clean HW test.


----------



## Faisal Khan




----------



## Tamara Champagne

Faisal Khan said:


> :savethread:


 
Ha!! Awesome!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Debbie, something I didn't see anyone mention in this mess. If the dog has been on HWP since he was a pup, and the breeder has the paperwork backing this up, and you continued with it when you got the dog, the company that made the HWP may pay for the treatment. I know some vaccine companies will when their vaccines fail, and I believe the HWP companies have a similar policy. But you would have to prove the dog has really been on HWP. Maybe not it's entire life, but at least consistently since it's last clean HW test.


Good point. Heartgard (Merial) certainly has a guarantee. I believe that there's a nine-month proof requirement (the vet keeps the record; even some of the online suppliers also keep such records and provide a similar warranty now) and that the reimbursement to the vet for treatment is limited (I think $500), but that's not an onerous burden of proof and it's a sizeable chunk of the money needed.

Those details are strictly from memory (and not a great memory), but I'm sure the Merial site has details, or the vet, or the online supplier.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Connie Sutherland said:


> Good point. Heartgard (Merial) certainly has a guarantee. I believe that there's a nine-month proof requirement (the vet keeps the record; even some of the online suppliers also keep such records and provide a similar warranty now) and that the reimbursement to the vet for treatment is limited (I think $500), but that's not an onerous burden of proof and it's a sizeable chunk of the money needed.
> 
> Those details are strictly from memory (and not a great memory), but I'm sure the Merial site has details, or the vet, or the online supplier.


 I did look up phizer's gaurantee and it says they will cover up 15oo per dog, It does haver some strick guidelines but thats expectable. I had him on revolution, It is all going to be up to the breeder to have documentation, Thank-you KADIE and CONNIE, Its also good for others to know keep good records of your dog's heartworm tests and prevenitive incase ya ever have positive test.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Ashley Campbell said:


> Don, "big girl" panties come in all colors - they give the wearer the special ability to not only dish it out, but to take it as well.
> I prefer bikini big girl panties, and frilly ones at that!
> 
> My guess is Debbie Drivel is wearing Depends. She'd almost have to with the verbal diarrhea she has.


 Ashley I dont need depends I just wear the plastic pants over my panties


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Debbie Dibble said:


> ... Its also good for others to know keep good records of your dog's heartworm tests and prevenitive ....


Actually, these records are acceptable for the warranty only as kept by the supplier (vets, some web suppliers) .... not by the owner.


----------



## Debbie Dibble

Connie Sutherland said:


> Actually, these records are acceptable for the warranty only as kept by the supplier (vets, some web suppliers) .... not by the owner.


 right,I can verify through my vet the last 4 months, he will have to verify through his vet. It did say that the gaurantee would not be valid through some internet websites. which is expectable, what i am worried about is that like you said his lungs, or kidneys, or liver might be damaged. Wondering what quality of life he will have. or is there going to be major complications from it down the road. I know when i had cancer and had the chemo Its like a poison also, not everyone recovers from it or takes the treatment well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Debbie Dibble said:


> Wondering what quality of life he will have. or is there going to be major complications from it down the road.



The vet eval is the next step, and that should be right away.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Debbie Dibble said:


> Ashley I dont need depends I just wear the plastic pants over my panties


Debbie, I have to ask because of some very obvious simlarities. Are you, by chance, a blood relative to Jim Nash? If not you two should get together because you got a lot in common darlin. :wink:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Connie Sutherland said:


> The vet eval is the next step, and that should be right away.



HI Connie

IMHO the vet eval should have been done first. As soon as the HW test came back positive. You can worry about guarantees and who's to blame etc. AFTER the dog is being treated.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Debbie Dibble said:


> Ashley I dont need depends I just wear the plastic pants over my panties


That's the spirit! \\/


----------



## Jim Nash

Don Turnipseed said:


> Debbie, I have to ask because of some very obvious simlarities. Are you, by chance, a blood relative to Jim Nash? If not you two should get together because you got a lot in common darlin. :wink:


That was random. I think Don's holding a grudge . 8-[


----------



## will fernandez

guarantee for 1500 dollars...paid 500 dollars..fake receipt==1000 dollar profit.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

> guarantee for 1500 dollars...paid 500 dollars..fake receipt==1000 dollar profit.


Defrauding a large corporation...Priceless


----------

